# Jeu Plus ou moins, script



## kevins360 (13 Mai 2014)

Bonjour a tous,
Je cherche a convertir le script ci dessous (qui est en C ) en Apple Script ou en script pour appli iPhone.
Je dois faire cela pour un devoir au lycée en plus d'autre chose et c'est assez urgent..
Je fais appelle a la communauté Apple pour m'aider 
En espérant que quelqu'un puisse m'aider.

Script:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <time.h>

int main ( int argc, char** argv )
{
    int nombreMystere = 0, nombreEntre = 0;
    const int MAX = 100, MIN = 1;

    // Génération du nombre aléatoire

    srand(time(NULL));
    nombreMystere = (rand() % (MAX - MIN + 1)) + MIN;

    /* La boucle du programme. Elle se répète tant que l'utilisateur n'a pas trouvé le nombre mystère */

    do
    {
        // On demande le nombre
        printf("Quel est le nombre ? ");
        scanf("%d", &nombreEntre);

        // On compare le nombre entré avec le nombre mystère

        if (nombreMystere > nombreEntre)
            printf("C'est plus !\n\n");
        else if (nombreMystere < nombreEntre)
            printf("C'est moins !\n\n");
        else
            printf ("Bravo, vous avez trouve le nombre mystere !!!\n\n");
    } while (nombreEntre != nombreMystere);

}
```





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Le lien: http://fr.openclassrooms.com/informatique/cours/apprenez-a-programmer-en-c/correction-4


----------



## Nyx0uf (14 Mai 2014)

Personne ne vas te donner la solution.

Franchement y en a pas pour longtemps à traduire ça dans un autre language vu la simplicité du code de base. Si tatouille passe par là il va te dire d'arrêter la prog immédiatement.


----------



## kevins360 (14 Mai 2014)

Ce n'est pas long a traduire..d'accord mais il n'y a vraiment personne pour m'aider ?? 
Svp j'ai vraiment besoin de l'avoir dans un language compris par xcode


----------



## Locke (14 Mai 2014)

Faut pas exagérer et mettre plusieurs messages dans différentes sections dans l'espoir d'avoir plus rapidement des réponses...
http://forums.macg.co/apps-et-app-store/aide-urgent-1245130.html
http://forums.macg.co/developpement-sur-mac/jeu-plus-script-1245099.html


----------



## ntx (14 Mai 2014)

kevins360 a dit:


> dans un language compris par xcode


Parce que Xcode ne comprend pas le C ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (14 Mai 2014)

kevins360 a dit:


> Svp j'ai vraiment besoin de l'avoir dans un language compris par xcode



Heu... c'est de l'humour ?  New project -> command line tool à tout hasard ?


----------



## Larme (15 Mai 2014)

"Script pour appli iPhone" ??
Si dans ton devoir, il faut transformer ce code, pourquoi le ferait-on pour toi ?


----------



## tatouille (17 Mai 2014)

```
/*
	MysteryNumber.c
	cc -Wall MysteryNumber.c -o mn.cmd
	./mn.cmd [^C to exit]
*/

#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <time.h>

#define DEBUG 0

#ifndef __unused
	#define __unused
#endif

#ifdef _MSC_VER

static int doBadMysteryNumber(void)
{
	const int RANGE_MAX = 100, RANGE_MIN = 1;
	srand(time(NULL));
	return (rand() % (RANGE_MAX - RANGE_MIN + 1)) + RANGE_MIN;
}

#endif

static int doMysteryNumber(void)
{
#ifndef _MSC_VER
	#ifdef HAVE_ARC4RANDOM_UNIFORM
		return arc4random_uniform(101) + 1;
	#else
		const int RANGE_MAX = 101, RANGE_MIN = 1;
		return (arc4random() % (RANGE_MAX - RANGE_MIN)) + RANGE_MIN;
	#endif
#else
	return doBadMysteryNumber();
#endif
}

static int intcmp(int a, int b)
{
	return a > b ? 1 : a == b ? 0 : -1;
}

int main(__unused int argc, __unused char * argv[])
{
	int mysteryNumber = 0, inputNumber = 0;
	int testit = -1;

	mysteryNumber = doMysteryNumber();
	
#if defined(DEBUG) && DEBUG
	fprintf(sdterr, "doMysteryNumber: %d\n", mysteryNumber);
#endif
	
	do
	{
		fprintf(stdout, "Quel est le nombre? ");
		if (scanf("%d", &inputNumber) != 1) {
			fprintf(stderr, "NAN ERROR EXITING\n\n");
			break;
		}
		testit = intcmp(mysteryNumber, inputNumber);
		switch(testit) {
			case 0:
			{
				fprintf(stdout,"--> Bravo, vous avez trouvé le nombre mystère!!!\n\n");
			}
			break;
			case 1:
			{
				fprintf(stdout, "--> C'est plus!\n\n");
			}
			break;
			default:
			{
				fprintf(stdout, "--> C'est moins!\n\n");
			}
			break;
		}
	} while (inputNumber != mysteryNumber);
	
	return 0;
}

/* EOF */
```


----------



## tatouille (17 Mai 2014)

pour les cours: (ma base)

*C premier pas *

https://github.com/cucurbita/inutero/tree/master/C-beginner

*le C quand on a finalement lâché la jupe de/a sa mère*

https://github.com/cucurbita/inutero/tree/master/user-set

*C je pige et j'explore*

https://github.com/cucurbita/inutero/tree/master/array

https://github.com/cucurbita/inutero/tree/master/misc

*OBJ-C et APPKIT premier pas *

https://github.com/cucurbita/inutero/tree/master/obj-C

https://github.com/cucurbita/inutero/tree/master/digest

https://github.com/cucurbita/inutero/tree/master/application-utility-100/Sources



L'important c'est d'y trouver un certain amusement. 

@kevins360 et si cela n'avance pas de vôtre côté, nous nous ferons un plaisir, de nous entretenir avec vôtre professeur, afin qu'il vous débarrasse, au plus vite, de cette petite chose mâligne que vous avez en commun avec vôtre cousine Leonarda


----------

